# springtail gutload



## chadfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

i have them in my tanks but was wondering what they would offer my frogs-- they have taken off in a few tanks


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

chadfarmer said:


> i have them in my tanks but was wondering what they would offer my frogs-- they have taken off in a few tanks


SpringTails are a great ADDITION to a diet, but will never be a staple of adult Dart Frogs. The Gut-Loading is a good point to draw up. I use dried mushroom slices(which get moist in the culturing tub and quickly become infested with the feeding masses of ST's), plant clippings, and dry rice(which follows the same course as the shrooms, only lasts a bit longer).

JBear


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/24596-better-springtail-foods-2.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/39058-viv-gutloading.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/11933-springtails-how-nutritious-they.html


Ed


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

chadfarmer said:


> i have them in my tanks but was wondering what they would offer my frogs-- they have taken off in a few tanks


 
so what do you think you can use to help gutload them in the culture and in the tank?


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

jbherpin said:


> SpringTails are a great ADDITION to a diet, but will never be a staple of adult Dart Frogs. The Gut-Loading is a good point to draw up. I use dried mushroom slices(which get moist in the culturing tub and quickly become infested with the feeding masses of ST's), plant clippings, and dry rice(which follows the same course as the shrooms, only lasts a bit longer).
> 
> JBear


 
Dry ice? Won't that kill your microfauna?


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I use a high quality cichlid flake and it has been working great for me. I occasionally use brewers yeast too, but the cichlid flake has been great with awesome output. My substrate is peat, a little sphagnum and sand, with a good amount of activated charcoal as well. I have had very good results with this combo.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

MrFusion said:


> Dry ice? Won't that kill your microfauna?


Dry *rice*... not dry* ice*.... 

Ed


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

i have been using natural charcoal for the substrate in plastic containers and mushrooms for food, i know mixed feelings about mushrooms, but it has worked the best for me and just continue to use it.


----------

